# Ajouter une Time Capsule à un réseau sans fil existant ?



## Guinness9 (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous et bonne année 2010.

Je viens d'acheter une Time Capsule que je voudrai utiliser comme disque dur externe uniquement (j'ai déjà une borne airport qui me sert de borne WiFi et de connexion à une chaine HiFi).

Je possède 2 ordinateur portable (un sous Windows XP, l'autre sour Windows Vista, pas taper :rose.

Savez-vous comment ajouter la Time Capsule à mon réseau sans fil existant ?

En passant par l'utilitaire Airport, il veut absolument que ma Time Capsule soit connecter au réseau et il m'indique :
"Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au périphérique sans fil Apple. Vérifiez que votre connexion réseau est correcte et rééssayer

Code d'érreur : -4"

Je ne veux pas que tu me créés un nouveau réseau ma petite Time Capsule, jusque que tu me partages ton beau disque dur sur mon réseau sans fil. S'il te plait 

Malgré mes supplications (je me suis même mis à genou), elle refuse 

Si quelqu'un à une idée pour m'aider, je prend 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Janvier 2010)

Il me semble que tu dois demander à ta Time Capsule via ton pc ou mac de se connecter à ton réseaux wifi et tu pourra du coup y avoir accès sur le réseau.
Un peu de recherche sur le forum pourra surement t'en dire plus  il y a pas mal de fils sur ce sujet


----------



## Guinness9 (3 Janvier 2010)

Merci Splinter28.

Malheureusement, l'utilitaire Airport ne me permet pas d'entrer dans le panneua de configuration de la Time Capsule. J'ai toujours le maudit message :
"Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au périphérique sans fil Apple. Vérifiez que votre connexion réseau est correcte et rééssayer

Code d'érreur : -4"


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (3 Janvier 2010)

mais tu connecte directement à la timecapsule ou tu passe par ton réseau ?
je crois qu'il faut se connecter directement dessus
au pire si tu n'y arrive pas je crois qu'il y a un reset possible à faire sur la capsule ça pourrait peut être aider
je peux pas vraiment faire grand chose pour toi sinon désolé mais j'ai pas encore de time capsule donc ... 
bon courage en tout cas


----------



## Guinness9 (3 Janvier 2010)

J'ai essayé pas mal de choses, y compris de me connecter directement via un cable etherent à la Time Capsule, mais rien n'y fait.

Je vais passer à l'Apple Store la semaine prochaine...

Merci de ton aide !


----------



## hub55 (6 Janvier 2010)

Si tu reçois une réponse de l'Apple Store qui résoud ton pb je suis preneur. Je viens d'acquérir une TC 1 To, je veux qu'elle rejoigne mon réseau Wifi, générer par ma club-internet box mais je n'y arrive pas non plus (ça fait 1 sem 1/2 que je m'y casse les dents et que je recherche des réponses dans les forums, sans succès pour l'instant).

dans l'utilitaire Airport (UA), tu as 2 options : soit cliquer sur assistant, soit cliquer sur config manuelle. 

la TC étant non connectée à ma box =>  quand je passe par l'assistant, UA me donne le choix de "rejoindre le réseau ss fil existant". Je poursuis ma config avec les options que je souhaite jusqu'à la fin. Je clique sur MàJ et là au bout de  2 min je reçois à peu près le même message d'erreur : 
"Utilitaire AirPort n&#8217;est pas parvenu à détecter votre périphérique sans fil AirPort après le redémarrage. Les réglages de ce périphérique sans fil Airport ont été mis à jour avec succès, mais une erreur est survenue lors de la connexion au réseau sans fil ou de la recherche du périphérique sans fil Airport. Vous pouvez sélectionner votre réseau dans le menu Airport puis réessayer"

ensuite la TC n'apparaît plus dans l'UA => reste plus qu'à la réinitialiser.

Si je passe en config manuelle, dans le menu "ss fil" pas possible d'avoir l'option "accéder à un réseau ss fil existant" (elle n'apparaît pas dans le menu déroulant). Au lieu de cela, j'ai uniquement le choix entre 2 options  "créer un réseau ss fil" ou "étendre un réseau ss fil". Pas possible de poursuivre la config.

La seule manière pour laquelle ma TC fonctionne passe par une config où la TC est reliée en éthernet à ma box. Je passe en config manuelle sous UA et dans "ss fil" je crée un nouveau réseau sans fil et dans l'onglet "internet" je coche le mode pont. C'est la seule manière que j'ai trouvée pour rendre fonctionnelle ma TC mais cela ne répond à mon besoin de la faire rejoindre mon réseau ss fil existant.

Donc si tu as la réponse à mon pb je suis, je le répète, fortement preneur.

Précision : j'ai une borne Airport Express qui se configure en wifi correctement. Plus précisément, dans UA onglet ss fil, je dispose cette fois de l'option "accéder à un réseau ss fil existant" en plus des 2 autres options que j'ai énoncé précédemment.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h25 ----------

ça y est !!!!
j'ai enfin réussi à config ma TC en Wifi en la faisant rejoindre mon réseau wifi. J'ai testé une manip trouvée dans un post : j'ai reconfiguré ma box avec un chiffrage en WPA au lieu du chiffrage initial WEP. J'ai relancé l'utilitaire airport. En config manuelle, toujours pas l'option "accéder à un réseau ss fil existant". J'ai donc lancé l'assistant en cliquant sur continuer. Comme précédemment en passant par l'assistant j'ai accès à "rejoindre un réseau sans fil". Mais à la différence d'avant après avoir cliqué sur mettre à jour, l'utilitaire airport m'a rapidement confirmé que la config de TC était OK.


----------



## Guinness9 (10 Janvier 2010)

Bon, l'Apple Store n'a pas été de grand secourt, mais le problème est résolu 

Premièrement, j'ai ré-installé l'utilitaire Airport, ce qui m'a ensuite permis de rentrer dans la configuration de la Time Capsule.

Je suis ensuite tombé sur un message d'erreur 10057, un grand classique si j'en crois Google 

Après quelques arrachage de cheveux, le problème a été très simplement réglé dans le panneau de configuration de ma borne Express (celle qui est relié à mon routeur internet). Dans l'onglet "Sans fil", il y avait une cas à cocher autorisant l'extension du réseau sans fil.
Simple, non ? Enfin, il faut juste le savoir :hein:

Merci à tous !


----------



## Patu (11 Janvier 2010)

Erreur -4 = nécessité de configurer ta TC en éthernet.
Il faut savoir que quoi qu'il arrive, Apple ne supporte pas la connexion d'une station sur autre chose qu'un réseau créé par un autre périphérique Apple.


----------

